# RBI scroll saw models?



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Because RBI went out of business and has since been purchased, I'm having trouble finding a good source of info about the various models they offered along with the prices. I'm trying to learn more about the big 3 of scroll saws (RBI, Excalibur, Hegner) but am particularly interested in finding out what models RBI manufactured over the years and what they sold for. Any help would be appreciated. I don't have any specific models in mind.
Thanks!


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a 26 inch RBI Hawk. I bought it at least 10 years ago at our state fair. I bought the magnifying light and foot switch with it and paid about $1200. I think! I didn't realize they had went out of bussiness. I really like it compared to my 20 inch Delta. Not that there was anything wrong with the Delta, but the extra 6 inches makes cutting on it easier. I did buy the quick release clamp for the upper arm, which makes blade changes a whole lot faster. Hope you find what you are looking for.

P.S. I just Googled RBI hawk and found alot. Mine is the 226vs I think. I'm at work so I can't check it out.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Paul,
I'm not finding much on what the different models and features are though. For example, what are the various sizes that were offered, which offered variable speed, what were the original prices, etc. If I could find a catalog page of some kind, highlighting the main items, that would be awesome.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

The Hawk G4 was a model made after mine. It was a 26 inch w/ variable speed. This looks like it is from about a year ago. http://www.scrollsawer.com/reviews/hawk-g4-scroll-saw.html Have you tried rbiwoodtools.com? I also know they made a 16 inch and 20 inch. They were the 216vs and 220 vs. If I find any more I'll post it.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the 220,mag.light,pedal,etc. I bought it second hand in like new condition. I understand it was in the neighborhood of $1400. I have no complaints but mind you I have nothing to compare it to. Although I have used some of the cheapo units over the years that belonged to others. Like most other equipment It cost more for a reason and it will prove it to the user. I have seen the hegners and they do appear to be quality machines, and a customer of mine uses the excaliber and swears by it. I think you would be happy with any of the three. JB


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

cabmaker, 
I'm just trying to understand the difference between the models. I saw on an old forum that someone saw an RBI saw for $200 on craigslist that was in very good condition (not variable speed). A couple other posters indicated this seemed high and that they would try to negotiate. If it was just one person, I'd chalk that up to ignorance but it was several. This leads me to believe that there are a wide range of products and that you can't purchase based on brand name along.

Thanks Pdub,
I did check out the website, but none of the items on the page seem to be clickable. The first page had something called a Jr Hawk. Maybe this is a good saw too, or maybe it demonstrates that they are willing to sell a lesser product to reach some new price points. I'm not sure. I think they are rebuilding their website, but it's been a year in process at this point.

Thanks guys. If anyone else has any info, I'll be happy to listen.


----------



## VTScroller (Feb 23, 2010)

RBI is not out of business they changed to Bushton Manufacturing. Here is the link that will take you there
http://rbiwoodtools.com/ is still the website for them.


----------

